# Why do so many INFPs think that they're INFJs?



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm pretty confident that there are a fair number of people in every type that aren't that type. I think INFP and INFJ come up more because they're two of the most actively researched and talked about types in the MBTI community, and it's just been perpetuating. So people seeing that may be subconsciously developing bias's.


----------



## RubiksCubix (Oct 29, 2014)

Because INFP's can be VERY judging, and they misinterpret this as being an INFJ.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

Funky MBTI in Fiction â€” Type Contrast: NFJ vs SFJ SFJs are the bedrock of...

I think this displays what makes an INFJ different to an INFP because it describes the "flavors" of Fe better than any description I've found so far, which is what I needed to hear.

I'm well aware of Fi.. I don't know how people with Fi can REALLY think they are Fe. but.. I can say that sometimes it seems like INFPs are immature INFJs or INFJs are mature INFPs. like maybe when we finally grow up, we INFPs will be more like INFJs. but after disappointing an INFJ, but still trying very hard to meet her expectations, I realized that I'm NATURALLY chaotic.. like, I would be breaking my own back to be as orderly as she is. O.O so I just do my own spin on things.

In this case it is the difference between the very organized and orderly Ceremonial Magick versus what I'll call Chaos Magick..
I'm more fluid, spontaneous with my magick, she is more organized and rigid with her magick.

Sometimes I want to create my own religious [or whatever] group, but it would be much more spontaneous, more relaxed, and there would not really be an official leader. I'd just be kick-starting it and the group as a whole decides how far things will go.

She organized events like some kind of composer born for that type of thing, even had those events doing the charitable proceeds thing. She assigned roles and taught pre-decided classes. She was very attentive to details about that kind of stuff, while I'd be the type to "wing it"..


----------



## metaphor (Mar 10, 2014)

OrangeAppled said:


> INFJs are way more obsessed with ideas of "rarity" too. INFPs are not so eager to call out mistyped people or assert any supposed rarity. The special snowflakes syndrome applies better to actual INFJs. *They go on their mistyped member witchhunts for that reason*.


I literally just cracked up. Lol 

--
Anyways, I was initially mistyped as an INFJ on 16personalities (but I had a lot of 'neutral' answers on many questions which is a no-no apparently, oops) and then the description seemed accurate but eventually something seemed off. So I started looking into the functions and I couldn't identify with Fe AT ALL. Or Se. And...from there it went.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

OrangeAppled said:


> False premise. "So many" INFPs do not think they are INFJs. As for people mistyping as INFJ, I think it is mostly ISFJs, ENFJs and even some ENFPs. The INFJ forum is pretty barf-inducing to me, and I cant imagine INFPs hanging out there long and relating too much. It is a lazy assumption to think someone mistyped as an INFJ must be INFP, when they may be neither (even if those are the two types they feel "torn" between).
> 
> INFJs are way more obsessed with ideas of "rarity" too. INFPs are not so eager to call out mistyped people or assert any supposed rarity. The special snowflakes syndrome applies better to actual INFJs. They go on their mistyped member witchhunts for that reason.


I've seen a few "INFJs" who I think are INFPs, but I think I see ISFJs mistyping as INFJs just as often. That's why you have all these supposed INFJs relating so strongly to Hermione from Harry Potter (and insisting she is one), despite her being such a glaring xSTJ.

I generally see INFPs being used on the INFJ boards as either Manchurian agent boogeymen or strawmen used to assert supposed INFJ moral/ethical/intellectual/instinctive/etc. etc. etc. superiority essentially trying to redefine INFPs as "INFJs but with flaws". It's bizarre, mean spirited, and petty. And honestly pretty funny once you start expecting things like "NO that was an INFP because they did a bad thing!"


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Also, to sort of play of my last comment on this thread. I was very guilty of thinking I was INFP and even coming off a bit like one for a while. But, to be honest that was due to depression and general anxiety disorder. All that's been addressed and is being taken care of, it did though help me realize I wasn't really NF despite how it may have seemed. I wonder now, how many other ST / NT people may be thinking they're F types due to something like what I experienced. I could imagine a fair number in all actuality.


----------



## Val37 (Jan 24, 2015)

Verity3 said:


> If I were, say, convinced I'm INFP, and yet I came across to some as clearly INFJ, would anybody tell me? :kitteh:


This happened to me.


----------



## Experiment 626 (Mar 27, 2015)

NobleRaven said:


> JK Rowling is an ISFJ


Sorry to burst your bubble but she has been tested and confirmed INFJ by a certified tester. She has said so in interviews and on social media many times.


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Experiment 626 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but she has been tested and confirmed INFJ by a certified tester. She has said so in interviews and on social media many times.


Um no. Sorry not to burst my own bubble but read this thread starting this post: JK Rowling . But read it carefully and unbiased also, compare it to writers like Agatha Christie and Yoko Ono's art and try to see the difference. If it is not obvious, I will help you. Anyone can type anyone, no matter how specialists they are, if they are biased on the S/N differences, there is N in everything which does not relate to physical.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

thank the lord that God sees nothing but our hearts


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, this thread is content heavy. Yeah.....but in all actuality, INFPs are wayyy different than INFJs in real life. Ni vs Ne is a pretty determining factor to the ones I know. It's that unicorn-like Ni, I swear! That blissful all-knowingness and gentle assumptions that are like graceful leaps about one's behavior. INFJ's are pretty great and are super forgiving. I love it when INTJs and INFJs give you their interpretation of really anything because it's super cool!! It's like complex magic!

INFPs tend to be more turbulent (like an airplane) because there are a ton of wire traps that can trigger the fridge. I feel like INFPs are actually less chill than INFJs for some reason. There's this undercurrent of instability in at least the INFPs I know.


----------

